# Most UNDER rated Mountain Bike destination /town?



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

Thought it would be interesting to see ideas on the places that might be in all the magazines in 5 years.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't know if it will be in any magazines, but Helena, MT has some great riding.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Prescott AZ, Las Vegas NV, Gallup NM.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

There are still a lot of "undiscovered" towns in BC, Fernie for example is way different than most of the BC hotspots in that it is more 'all mountain' than freeride. Revelstoke and Merritt are also developing a lot of trail systems that are atypical to what is currently seen in all the mags. Our provincial gov't actually pays out grants to towns to build MTB trails!
One of the best things here is that in many of the towns you don't need a car to hit all the trails, here you can leave the car at the campsite or the hotel and get on your bike and ride to one of the many trails - unlike places like Moab and Fruita...

Outside North America what is going on in Scotland looks pretty amazing too!


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Not necessarily a _town_ but an area, the Black Hills of South Dakota. Has some of the finest riding in the country.

Rapid City has a *lot* of great things going on, with M-Hill/Cowboy Hill/Hansen-Larsen park and the IMBA trails being put in there, the Black Hills Fat Tire Festival, and a lot of great stuff on the edge of town. There is a lot of great riding around Sturgis (yes, that one) with the 100+ mile Centennial Trail having it's start there. A lot of great riding around Spearfish where the Dakota Five-O takes place. And I would be remiss if I didn't mention the Mickelson Trail, which is a rail-trail, but one of the preeminent ones in the country. Add some beautiful road riding in for good measure and you've got a GREAT place to ride.

Wait...maybe I've said too much. Forget everything I've said...


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Not a town, but Connecticut caught me off guard. They have some great trails of varying terrain and difficulty. And since the state's not that big, you can get to any of 'em for a day trip! Best trail in CT: Trumbull Valley off Pepe's Farm Rd / Merrit Pkwy. It's money! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

The town I live in. Great Falls, MT is kind of like that, although we don't really have an "abundance of trails". Basically one on each side of the river. I regularly ride from my house and can be on the trail in about 10 minutes. A few hotels along the river would make easy access to the paved trail running along the river which transitions into single track toward the edge of town. In the summer, they open up the dam so you can ride across on several weekends. So while we might not have a lot of trails, we can cover some mileage. The other nice thing is we have a good working relationship with FWP (Land manager) so, we add or improve trail quite a bit.



MartinS said:


> One of the best things here is that in many of the towns you don't need a car to hit all the trails, here you can leave the car at the campsite or the hotel and get on your bike and ride to one of the many trails - unlike places like Moab and Fruita&#8230;
> 
> !


----------



## rikbar (May 22, 2008)

2nd the Black Hills, still can't believe this has been in my backyard all this time.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

That BC stuff sounds great, I’d like to check out Helena, MT also and I might be a little more likely to make it up that way. I think Prescott might be interesting also being that an AZ winter trip every year is getting to be a must.

I think Las Vegas, Gallup and the Black Hills as good as they are it might be a little hard to call them under rated??? It seems those places get some good press (and word of mouth) from time to time.

I have high hopes for the Montrose, Ridgway, CO area I think they are planning on building a lot of new trails up in that area and it seems like a great area for it (and it’s close to home).

Lawrence, KS has to be on my under rated list. Not because it’s that great but because I don’t think anyone would even think there is anything there. But, there are a couple of cool trails, close to town, one just outside of downtown. And I really like there downtown area lots of cool stuff going on. You can camp at the other trail location and still be close to town. Not a bad stop if you’re traveling on I-70.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just rode Bootleg a couple of weeks ago. Was in vegas for work, so I went out to Boulder city, rented a bike, rode from the shop and got a nice loop in. The weather is great this time of year there too. But yeah, I don't know if that would fall under "Las Vegas" but it's recognized as an "Epic" by IMBA, so I don't think it's under rated. Tons of fun though….


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Davis, WV...one of my favorite spots.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd like to hear more about the eastern US, I bet Vermont and North Carolina have something to offer, and I've heard good things about Kansas too.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

MartinS said:


> I'd like to hear more about the eastern US, I bet Vermont and North Carolina have something to offer, and I've heard good things about Kansas too.


2nd that on KS -- been paying more attention to that corn-fed state since I've been dating a KS Princess for over a year now!

good riding in NC? BLAH...who told ya that?! j/k...NC has some very nice riding. The Tarheel Trailblazers have made sure Charlotte has the sweetest trail around. Then there's a little place called Pisgah...it's alright


----------



## cjonesin420 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Kingdom Trails*

Kingdom Trails in East Burke Vt has some awesome trails - they have been in magizines before though, so i don't know if you would consider them underrated.


----------



## tommignon (Jan 27, 2010)

Chinook Pass WA, McKenzie River Oregon Bend Oregon, Capitol Forest WA


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

SOFTBUTT said:


> Davis, WV...one of my favorite spots.


wow didnt think anyone who knew how to work a computer had ever been there!
they have trails in davis? I love it there, black water falls, so pretty.


----------



## slickrockross (Sep 10, 2006)

+3 for the Black Hills!! I moved to Rapid City recently and it's exciting to see how mountain biking has exploded here. Lots of great things happing.


----------



## makachut (Nov 1, 2006)

Northern New Mexico...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Bragg Creek Alberta....


----------



## danjmeyers (Mar 15, 2009)

Moscow, ID. Buffed out paradise.

www.bikemoscow.org


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Cortez, Colorado. Sand Canyon is amazing, Phils World a blast and that's all I've tried.
The local MTB map has 45 rides.
St George, UT has trails in all directions, autumn/winter/spring destination. Like the trails better than Moab, but very conservative town.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

MartinS said:


> There are still a lot of "undiscovered" towns in BC, Fernie for example
> 
> 
> > Fernie is by far my favorite place to ride.
> ...


----------



## Drexler (May 28, 2008)

Alright South Dakotans, Give me some good reasons why someone would want to spend a long weekend in the Black Hills of SD for MTB. I am looking for a good destination to go to this up coming April. I'll be going from MN.


----------



## slickrockross (Sep 10, 2006)

Too ride trails like this!!
There's lots of great trails in the hills. If you come, hook up with a group ride or anyone of us would be glad to show you around, some of the trails aren't marked. You said April? April can be dry and 80 degrees or cold and blizzard conditions. If you keep an eye on the weather before hand it shouldn't be an issue. The trails in the pictures are storm Mt. for three of them and one of the bone collector. Enjoy!


----------



## raoul duke (Nov 1, 2006)

Scranton, PA.


----------



## CameronFulks (Dec 2, 2009)

Plan a road trip for a couple of weeks use the trails review section, and just go exploring as local shops that you visit, try to get friends to go and try to get the group rate.


----------



## noremedy (Nov 6, 2008)

k2biker said:


> 2nd that on KS -- been paying more attention to that corn-fed state since I've been dating a KS Princess for over a year now!
> 
> good riding in NC? BLAH...who told ya that?! j/k...NC has some very nice riding. The Tarheel Trailblazers have made sure Charlotte has the sweetest trail around. Then there's a little place called Pisgah...it's alright


just moved to charlotte from roanoke va where he had sweet trails like, carvins cove, explore park and mill mtn. Also there was sweet road riding on the freshly paved parkway. Now in Charlotte we have alot of local trails all over the city with some down right amazing trails just a couple of hours away, at place like dark mtn and pisgah.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

Oakridge,Oregon . . .


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

k2biker said:


> good riding in NC? BLAH...who told ya that?! j/k...NC has some very nice riding. The Tarheel Trailblazers have made sure Charlotte has the sweetest trail around. Then there's a little place called Pisgah...it's alright


Don't forget the guys/girls at TriangleMTB.com who helped to create a good singletrack scene up in the Triangle area. Also, got the Sirbikesalot people blazing trails on the coast - You can ride good trails from the mountains to the coast in this state.


----------



## nohills (Apr 13, 2008)

I wouldn't say that there is much trailblazing going on in southeast NC right now. More like trail closing.


----------



## Rider Mel (Mar 16, 2004)

*A few really good ones*

Palm Springs, CA has some really great stuff.

Also several places in Ontario, Canada are really worth checking out: Ottawa area, Collingwood, Muskoka area. All of these have multiple rides of high quality.

Great thread!

Mel


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

The upper peninsula of Michigan, but particularly Copper Harbor and Marquette.

http://www.copperharbortrails.org/

Copper Harbor still won't be popular in five years, though. It's a real commitment to get there.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

AscentCanada said:


> MartinS said:
> 
> 
> > There are still a lot of "undiscovered" towns in BC, Fernie for example
> ...


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

Can't wait to get my passport card so I can check out Fernie….


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Southwestern Delaware and northern Maryland - White Clay Creek, Middle Run, Fair Hill, etc. all within an hour of each other. White Clay Creek is one of my favorite trail systems ever, and this is coming from an ex-Coloradoan.


----------



## rystel (May 21, 2010)

Whitehorse and Carcross, Yukon, Canada. All-mountain, tonnes of MTB singletrack everywhere.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Ellijay, GA and Ducktown, TN.

In Ellijay, I run trips that range from 1 day / 30 miles to multi-day up to 100 miles of riding -- MOST of which is on the doorstep of Mulberry Gap bunkhouse. Want a turnkey package that includes home cooked meals, hot tubs, and experienced guides who tailor the trip to YOU? Call me.

In Ducktown, I lead trips at (3) trail systems within 30 minutes of each other OR you can ride from Ellijay to Ducktown, for a truly epic day.

And I joked about it before, but I also lead trips in Pisgah National Forest and Dupont State Forest in western NC. There's more singletrack in Pisgah than you'll want to ride in a week.

Atlanta Outfitters...guided trips in the Southern Appalachians since 1995!


----------



## telebiker (May 6, 2004)

Another vote for Oakridge. Sweet trails! Easily a weeks worth of excellent riding.

My ultimate choice would be for the Rossland, New Denver, Revelstoke area in the Kootenays of BC. It's home and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

BrianHead Utah......


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

altazo said:


> The upper peninsula of Michigan, but particularly Copper Harbor and Marquette.
> 
> http://www.copperharbortrails.org/
> 
> Copper Harbor still won't be popular in five years, though. It's a real commitment to get there.


I second this nomination. (To be read as: Horrible place to ride; don't ever come here!!)


----------



## mtbbc (Oct 17, 2008)

Tanasi Trails at Ocoee whitewater center (TN) are Sweet !! plus more trails at Chilhowee / close by.First class facilities ,+ rafting on the river .


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

mudforlunch said:


> Southwestern Delaware and northern Maryland - White Clay Creek, Middle Run, Fair Hill, etc. all within an hour of each other. White Clay Creek is one of my favorite trail systems ever, and this is coming from an ex-Coloradoan.


Yup, I would not call it a destination, but if you had to choose between philadelphia or Newark, DE, the choice is easy.

Actually, if you live in Newark, DE., all of those trails are within 20 minutes of downtown!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

mtbbc said:


> Tanasi Trails at Ocoee whitewater center (TN) are Sweet !! plus more trails at Chilhowee / close by.First class facilities ,+ rafting on the river .


Are they? I really like that whole area. I've really been looking to go back there after a whitewater trip a long time ago. Beautiful area.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Its probably not even that under rated any more... but the kingdom trails of Vermont are great. They really have something special there. A non profit trails association and trails crisscrossing 60 different private properties, all legal and sustainable. It will probably blow up even more soon. 

Another underrated city : Phoenix, yup thats right the big ugly sprawling city in the desert. Gobs of trail right in the city limits, south mountain park is the largest municipal park in the world at 23,000acres. You can have a full day of riding with out even leaving that park. Also have to second gallup NM. 

I will putting Oakridge, Oregon and other places mentions in this thread on my list of places to go. What a good thread.


----------



## mmcverry (Aug 10, 2009)

Aliso Viejo California. 

jk


----------



## tacreamer (Feb 21, 2006)

Athens, Ohio


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

tacreamer - are you from Athens...i live in columbus. i thought they were working on a new trail there. i rarely make it past lake hope when i'm down that way


----------



## tacreamer (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, Lake Hope is awesome( I must say myself, as I've put many hours/days creating and maintaining the trails) and the Athens trails rock as well. They are more technical than Lake Hope but a blast to ride.....https://www.athenscyclepath.com/Athens_Trail.php


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

thanks Tacreamer...i will have to check it out next summer...and i love techie trails.


----------



## ochirider (Dec 15, 2005)

Jamaica, specifically during the Fat Tyre Festival Feb 20-27 when we have access to an unbelievable private bike park.The other trails are awesome too, check it out!!!
www.smorba.com


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

well if we are going international.......Cusco, Peru! sweet!


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it would be Creel, Chihuahua In the middle of Copper Canyon Mexico, endless places to ride, as big and steep as you want.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

altazo said:


> The upper peninsula of Michigan, but particularly Copper Harbor and Marquette.
> 
> http://www.copperharbortrails.org/
> 
> Copper Harbor still won't be popular in five years, though. It's a real commitment to get there.


I third that!

I've been living in Utah for 5 years now and the riding's great here. But I still try to find excuses to get back to the U.P.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> Prescott AZ, Las Vegas NV, Gallup NM.


I was gonna say that :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

*Southeastern tri-state goodness!*

N. Ga, Tn, Nc. I live within about 10 minutes of the Ocoee Whitewater center. It has the Tanasi system (30+ miles of single track). Another 30 minutes gets me to Chilhowee Mtn. (30+ miles of single track). 1hour 15 minutes and I am at Racoon Mtn. (Chattanooga), which has 25+30 miles of sick single track. Head towards Blue Ridge, Ga. and in 30 minutes I am at the Rich Mtn/Aska Rd. system (25 mi singletrack). 35 minutes to Ellijay, Ga. and there are miles and miles of single track, etc. 45 minutes into NC, there is the Jack Rabbit system (25 miles single track). 1 hr 45 and I am at Tsali (30+ miles of single track). 3 hours and I am at Pisgah/Dupont/Bent Creek (I have no idea how many miles of single track these encompass, but it is mind boggling!). So, town wise I would say Ducktown/McCaysville is a pretty stand up location for Mt. Biking.


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Allamuchy State Park, NJ....well over 50 miles of trails. ups downs rocks smooth....


----------



## halflung (Mar 2, 2010)

Man you got to go to Downeville,Ca. 16 miles of tech, down hill and look out for some of the turns. It's a wild ride, I try to go once a year, been going since 2008,YUBA Expeditions,Great bike shop, and a good bunch of guys, plus I always meet new friends on the trail. The last night that your there, get dinner at the Grub Steak, one hell of a Rib Eye dinner, and good beer.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

The metro Detroit area has great trails- seriously.


----------



## akmojo (Mar 25, 2009)

Kenai Peninsula Alaska. True wilderness riding. Maybe not the buffest singletrack, but it more than makes up for it with scenery and adventure.


----------



## companybicyclegal (Jan 25, 2011)

Charleston, West Virginia!
Kanawha State Forest has a lot of all kinds of terrain, with riding for weeks. 
But what's really great is that it's the center of more mountain biking then you can imagine, starting in 30 min. increments and going out....

Charleston - KSF, Little Creek, tons of out-of-bound
30 min. away
Eleanor & Putnam Co. Park
Barboursville
1 hour from Charleston
Fayetteville & New River Gorge
Little Beaver
Spencer

Then...
Slatey Fork
Tea Creek
Canaan Valley
Davis
Thomas
Blackwater Falls
on and on and on....


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

i've ridden all over the U.S. and I absolutely love Texas! I'm not saying there aren't great trails in other states. I'm just saying, you don't really see Texas in magazines. some of my favorite in Texas are:

1. Cameron Park, Waco
2. Palo Duro Canyon near Amarillo
3. Flat Rock Ranch, Comfort
4. Camp Eagle, Rocksprings
5. Reimer's Ranch near Austin
6. Bar H Ranch, St Jo's
7. Bluff Creek Ranch, Warda
8. Rocky Hill Ranch, Smithville
9. Government Canyon near San Antonio
10. Double Lake near Houston

Each are different and varying in technical level. with it being pretty warm all year around, almost anytime of the year is good to visit. all offer camping.


----------



## heyfance (Oct 18, 2009)

Whiskeytown NRA, outside Redding, CA. Endless trails, beautiful waterfalls, swimming in the lake, excellent camping, and not too far from town when you run out of beer. You'll have the trails to yourself on the weekdays.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Teton Valley Id/WY.

Blow your muthah-funkin' MIND

www.tetonfreedomriders.org
Kick-grass Non. Prof. Festival coming in July

http://www.tetonmountainbikefest.tvtap.org/

Teton Pass is the MOST progressive freeride/USFS partnership in the entire country, no question about it.

Lift served, 1000 miles or so of buff, rough, and just enough singletrack, shuttles, amazing road riding in Grand Teton National Park, beyond vibrant cycling culture, this place has it all. And unlike other places, we want more riders!

Put it on your bucket list, you will thank me.


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

Live in Asheville, NC and have well known riding out my back door, but we just camped for 2 nights near Augusta, GA and rode 95 miles this past weekend. Great place to camp and ride for a few days. We did the entire Sumter Metric router and almost all of FATS. Never rode the same trail twice.

http://www.sorbacsra.org/index.htm


----------



## jmeldrum26 (Jul 3, 2006)

altazo said:


> The upper peninsula of Michigan, but particularly Copper Harbor and Marquette.
> 
> http://www.copperharbortrails.org/
> 
> Copper Harbor still won't be popular in five years, though. It's a real commitment to get there.


Say yah to to da UP eh!


----------



## SunnyinCO (Feb 3, 2011)

*Kingdom Trails*

+2 or 3 on this area in northern Vermont. I was there with my no wife for a weekend about 7 years ago or so, driving up from the Boston area. We now live in Colorado so my memory might be off a bit but for a couple like us I thought this was a perfect place and we still talk about it. I cannot remember if there are "epic" trails but for a mix, the small town feel and a great B&B we stayed at it, it is a destination place that probably has some huge potential to grow (depending on how big they want it to get and it has been 7 years since we were there).

I also have to give all the property owner up there a huge congratulations. The way they have worked together to promote there area should be model for all small rural areas that are looking to increase their tourism.


----------



## kdjose (Feb 20, 2006)

Echoing Mak: Northern NM,
also Ruidoso, NM, Santa Cruz, CA area, love me some Northern Wisconsin/UP der hey, and contemplating Canyon del Chelly (beta?) after some horsebacked recon this fall.


----------



## Pure (Jan 9, 2005)

Central VT here! I live & own a B&B in Waitsfield near Sugarbush & Mad River Glen Ski areas. We have some really nice singletrack, clilmby, techy and lots of it. We are also close to Waterbury, The Millstone Trails, Huntington Town Forest. You can do a week plus and not ride everything. There is also downhill lift served at Sugarbush.
Stay with me & get free guided rides.
Luke
owner of the Wilder Farm Inn B&B


----------



## Pure (Jan 9, 2005)

Prompton Dam in Honesdale, Pa. A little bit of everthing


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> Prescott AZ, Las Vegas NV, Gallup NM.


Gallup? Really? I drive thru there every year on my way to Durango and all I care to do is.... get thru that (what appears to be) a cesspool of a city as fast as possible. I think that is one of the most stark, desolote (sp?) cities I've ever seen.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Wilson, Kansas, Wilson State Park, Switchgrass trail system. It ain't flat. Wonderfully executed 16 miles of challenging single track. Plus it is about 8 miles off I-70.
Spokane WA for near down town city riding.
Priest Lake in Northern ID


----------



## big dipper (Mar 28, 2006)

Rossland, BC


----------



## knightrideride (Feb 12, 2009)

SunnyinCO said:


> +2 or 3 on this area in northern Vermont. I was there with my no wife for a weekend about 7 years ago or so, driving up from the Boston area. We now live in Colorado so my memory might be off a bit but for a couple like us I thought this was a perfect place and we still talk about it. I cannot remember if there are "epic" trails but for a mix, the small town feel and a great B&B we stayed at it, it is a destination place that probably has some huge potential to grow (depending on how big they want it to get and it has been 7 years since we were there).
> 
> I also have to give all the property owner up there a huge congratulations. The way they have worked together to promote there area should be model for all small rural areas that are looking to increase their tourism.


Its not really underrated, Kingdom Trails was named by BIKE Magazine as Best trail system and Sidewinder, which is on KT as best flow. That being said, Kt is definitely not overrated. You've got to ride it to believe it. 120 miles of XC single track and KT now has downhilling on Burke Mountain with lift access on weekends. Check out the Kindom Trails website or FB page for weekly trail updates. www.ideride.com offers stay and ride adventure packages with a ride to and from the airport and trailside accommodations.


----------



## knightrideride (Feb 12, 2009)

rayray74 said:


> I just rode Bootleg a couple of weeks ago. Was in vegas for work, so I went out to Boulder city, rented a bike, rode from the shop and got a nice loop in. The weather is great this time of year there too. But yeah, I don't know if that would fall under "Las Vegas" but it's recognized as an "Epic" by IMBA, so I don't think it's under rated. Tons of fun though&#8230;.


Agreed on both fronts, not underrated and Tons of fun!


----------



## knightrideride (Feb 12, 2009)

Sedona, AZ has it pretty dialed, lots of great trails, mild weather in the winter and plenty of places to stay that are within a minute or 2 from the trailhead by bike.


----------



## GilaMonster (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got back from riding in the 2011 Gallup Dawn-to-Dusk, and I have to agree with some of the earlier posters--GALLUP, NM!! Fun stuff, scenic, challenging, and some great old bars and restaurants in town for kicking back after a day of excellent single track.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Slow Down*



k2rider1964 said:


> Gallup? Really? I drive thru there every year on my way to Durango and all I care to do is.... get thru that (what appears to be) a cesspool of a city as fast as possible. I think that is one of the most stark, desolote (sp?) cities I've ever seen.


Some of the best best riding in the west....But I am kidding just keep on passing through..

Thx,
John


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

tommignon said:


> Bend Oregon


 This thread is about *under*-rated towns, not *highly over*-rated towns.


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

Fayetteville, WV


----------



## Diamond Dick (May 12, 2011)

Smithers, B C


----------



## inkasadventures (Aug 22, 2009)

lokomonkey said:


> well if we are going international.......Cusco, Peru! sweet!


Maybe just a few of you have heard about Peru, South America. We have one of the most amazing places for mountain biking and outdoors activities in general. Peru is in the middle of the Andes mountains and also in the middle of all the past civilizations that built thousands of miles of awesome singletracks all around the Andes mountains.

Everybody that comes to Peru gets in shock. The trails here are unreal, from another world! Imagine just riding a 3,800m of vertical descend in just one ride! This trail goes from top of the mountains to the Pacific Ocean in 34 miles!

Then Cusco is another story. With the Incas settled there, we have many Inca trails and epic rides to make in the Sacred mountains of Cusco.

In Peru you can ride almost in every type of terrain in the same week: from sandy and loose, to muddy and lush forest close to the jungle or maybe super tacky trails up in the Andes...

Besides the trails that are amazing, we have great food, one of the best in the world, great culture, and great people! Check this pics that will decide your next mtb destination:


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*Vernal, UT*

I guess it's been in one magazine but I was really surprised with Vernal and I got a lot more riding to do there.






Vernal, UT MTBing from Westylivin on Vimeo.


----------



## dubflip (Jun 3, 2011)

mudforlunch said:


> Southwestern Delaware and northern Maryland - White Clay Creek, Middle Run, Fair Hill, etc. ....


it's actually "NORTHwestern Delaware". (not that people get confused here)


----------



## Zamboni001 (Jun 12, 2009)

BC is great in Canada, Laurentians are a good destination in Canada....5 years from now I would say Newfoundland will be far better known. Right now its low cost, very tourist friendly with spectacular scenery.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Northern New Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

inkasadventures said:


> In Peru you can ride almost in every type of terrain in the same week: from sandy and loose, to muddy and lush forest close to the jungle


This thread started out really well, then turned a little too spammy. This post is just one example of that.

Cool pictures, but I'm personally not interested in sandy, loose, or muddy trails...


----------



## chardog (Jun 30, 2007)

pangster said:


> i've ridden all over the U.S. and I absolutely love Texas! I'm not saying there aren't great trails in other states. I'm just saying, you don't really see Texas in magazines. some of my favorite in Texas are:
> 
> 1. Cameron Park, Waco
> 2. Palo Duro Canyon near Amarillo
> ...


Add to your list:

Lake Georgetown Goodwater Trail (27ish mile loop around the lake. Lots of limestone)
Reveille Peak Ranch (Grippy granite on the Llano uplift near Burnet)


----------



## Flat Pedals (Apr 22, 2011)

New England Bump. Camden, Maine is laying single track as fast as they can and sorting out new DH/Gravity trails at the ski area the Snow Bowl. Periodic lift service as it's volunteer only. It's a beautiful town with good food/drink, mountains and the sea. Check out the Fat Tire Festival July 9th-10th.

Event details
http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=13385

Mid Coast Maine NEMBA Facebook Page:
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/home.php?sk=group_37315773228&ap=1


----------



## jwlcycle (May 17, 2011)

I'll 2nd Camden and add Orono, ME. University trails, Old Town, Land Trust, Bangor City Forest, Veazie,... Well over a hundred miles of single track, with all the rocks ,roots, and mud you can take.


----------



## jwlcycle (May 17, 2011)

I'll 2nd Camden and add Orono, ME. University trails, Old Town, Land Trust, Bangor City Forest, Veazie,... Well over a hundred miles of single track, with all the rocks ,roots, and mud you can take.


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

tacreamer said:


> Athens, Ohio


???? really? where 'bouts?


----------



## jodebane (Mar 12, 2010)

I almost never limit myself to North America when I think about mtb destinations. There's so many great places out there in the world where mountain biking may not be as popular as it is here (yet), but the riding is amazing. I think I've read about 30 mile downhills in the Himilayas and this summer I'm going to Crete (the Island in greece) and the mountain biking there sounds awesome. I think mountain bike travel that brings you overseas is underrated.

Make no mistake, America has some great mountain biking too, it's just way more regulated and restricted than mountain biking in other parts the world.


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

Oklahoma City, Ok. Probably at or about 100 miles of great single track within 75 miles of the city in several different locations. I would say a great winter destination, the summers can be hot! I rode 25 miles or so tonight at a local train in 100 degree temps, fun but ....hot! Seriously there is a really great local trail system that some of the locals put hundreds of man hours into! You guys up north drop in on us in the winter months, you won't be sorry!


----------



## Flat Pedals (Apr 22, 2011)

YZF571 said:


> Oklahoma City, Ok. Probably at or about 100 miles of great single track within 75 miles of the city in several different locations. I would say a great winter destination, the summers can be hot! I rode 25 miles or so tonight at a local train in 100 degree temps, fun but ....hot! Seriously there is a really great local trail system that some of the locals put hundreds of man hours into! You guys up north drop in on us in the winter months, you won't be sorry!


I keep hearing the OKC buzz. I love the enthusiasm of the bike/trail building scenes in the unassuming places. That's the beauty of MTB!! As trail building has become more sophisticated, it's become possible to squeeze fun trails out of almost any location. OK might not be a place with lofty peaks or deep desert canyons but but it's got plenty of relief for killer single track. Not sure when I'll be passing through but will be sure to ride when I do!


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

mmcverry said:


> Aliso Viejo California.
> 
> jk


No joke at all -- Orange County has some of the best urban mountain biking anywhere. There aren't too many major business centers that have places like the hills around Laguna Beach or Saddleback, within easy riding distance of so many people, and year-round great riding weather.

But for traveling to ride, I would probably pick BC. And I'm not even a downhiller.


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah for sure do, seriously I get around a great deal and my prespective is not by any means based solely on riding locally. I take a couple of trips yearly out West/up North and while obviously the riding there is phenominal, I mean how can you not have fun on the lunch loop, Kessels run, or Horse Thief Bench, right!
But seriously, OKC has some really fun trails, they are well built, well maintained and in the dead of winter they are at they'er best! Come around this winter/fall, I'll host a ride weekend that you wouldn't think possible in the heart of Oklahoma!


----------



## inkasadventures (Aug 22, 2009)

Miami? I've heard there are a few good trails there. No uphills or downhills though!


----------



## alive2ride (Jun 29, 2006)

*Northern New Jersey....*

That's right...I said North Jersey.....Ringwood SP, Jungle Habitat, Ramapo Mtn Reservation, Waywayanda SP, and more.....all will eventually be linked together....some already are....all within 1/2 drive of each other and less than 1hr from NYC. Best kept secret around...technical, flowy, up, down, all mtn, whatever...we have it.....and btw Diablo is also within a 1/2 hour....love to show some folks around so hit me up if you're ever out this way.:thumbsup: Great topic and info here...thx!


----------



## cjdboston (Jan 23, 2009)

*Anybody from the Northeast reply yet?*

Ok, def new to the forums, so pardon if my skimming of the thread produces some hiccups.

but has anyone from the northeast really weighed in yet? NH, ME, VT, MA? Maybe even CT and RI?

Bear Brook state park in NH. Its good yo. Technical. Beautiful in the fall... Treacherous in the Spring. Humbling in the Summer....

Kingdom Trails in VT. Just saying this: holy crap.

Lynn Woods near Boston. Your bike will hate you. Cross Country. Drops. Sessions. Rocks like you read about. Just awesome.

Highland Mountain Bike Part in upper NH. Just visit the website if you can't get somewhere "famous" and live within a couple hours of this place. Seriously.

Actually I do remember seeing a post from someone up near Sugarbush (and again, forgive me if, in my haste, I skimmed past a bunch of pro-NE posts...).

Oh, and lets not forget that Mt. Snow, in VT, used to host a TRULY KISS ARSE international mountain bike race every year. The boneyard? Come on. The camp grounds and Team Brooklyn naked crits? Tell me that wasn't epic...

Could go on and on.... lets hear some more East Coast Love....


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised by Phoenix. Spent 3 consec mornings riding South Mountain Park last summer (hotter than Hell) while staying at the Arizona Grand Resort for a convention and wow.!!!!!!!! The National trail rocks! I've maybe seen it mentioned once in a mag over the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

Peoria IL has way more miles of trails and hills than you would imagine for being in the middle of IL. PAMBA is doing it right!


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2009)

cabinfever said:


> Peoria IL has way more miles of trails and hills than you would imagine for being in the middle of IL. PAMBA is doing it right!


Yeah my bro moved to Bloomington IL 13 yrs. ago and I went to visit after he'd lived there for several years and said "hey I'm bringing my mtb" and he is like wtf man, there's nothing but cornfields around here. I said dude, I've done the research.....fast forward 5 or 6 years later and he's fully immersed in cycling scene road and mtb and very active with maintenance at Comlara Park. Anyway, he raves about Peoria area trails and Jubilee etc.

Just goes to show, you don't necessarily need mountains for great dirt riding. Much more hilly of course in Peoria area than B/N.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Orange County, New York.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> Prescott AZ, Las Vegas NV, Gallup NM.


Yep, getting good, real good at all the above


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

rideit said:


> Teton Valley Id/WY.
> 
> Blow your muthah-funkin' MIND
> 
> ...


Still til this day one of my all time favorites ...

Made me fall IN LOVE with mtb when I was a teen


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

*P-town is on the verge of blowing up..........*



Norman Clydesdale said:


> Prescott AZ, Las Vegas NV, Gallup NM.


Give P-town a year or two and it will be on more people's radar. Not just for XC anymore:thumbsup:


----------



## tpvet73 (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Canyon City, AZ (a al Black Canyon Trail)


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

I'll say this and you all will probably give me sh*t but Park City, Utah. My home for 10 years. Everyone thinks of Moab as the Utah hot spot and personally, I think it sucks balls. I now live in Atlanta and when anyone finds out I lived in Utah they always ask me about riding Moab. Park City is a winter destination but has a RIDICULOUS amount of trails, the best trail map in the country, 2 trail organizations with seasonal crews and has recently started building a very fine network of free ride parks, dirt jumps and pump tracks. All of it is less than 45 minutes from SLC airport and you get almost any kind of riding you want.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Within the state of Texas the Cameron Park trail system is consistently rated one of the best places to ride in the state but noone outside of TX knows it exists. 20+ miles of fairly technical singletrack packed into 400 acres. It's the best thing Waco has going for it and with Waco being a fairly small city it probably not more than 10 minutes drive from anywhere in the city or surrounding areas.


----------



## Nimblewill (Sep 29, 2011)

North Georgia has mountains too. The Fools Gold race is held in Dahlonega every august and boast more vertical elevation in the 100 mile race than the Leadville 100. Georgia is also home to the Trans North Georgia Mountain Bike Adventure, which is a self supported ride through a 350 mile course complete with 56,000 ft of climbing. Georgia also has the Pinhoti trail which is some of the best single track known in the southeast and is an IMBA epic. Outside of this there are numerous other gems such as Stanley Gap and Bull Mountain. North Georgia also has a pretty awesome mountain bike resort near a section of the Pinhoti trail called Mulberry Gap. The best part is that these trails can be ridden all year as long as they are dry enough. All you folks up north and out west need to come down to the good ol' south and see what we got...


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*Carbondale, CO*

Carbondale was better than expected!









WestyLivin: Carbondale, CO


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Rossland B.C. Golden B.C. Bragg Creek AB, Canmore AB.
Literally covers all your bases of mountainbiking. And all within 7hrs of each other...


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

I second Telebiker.


----------



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

*Moab*

cyrjm: You are totally clueless on Moab. When's the last time you were there to check out all the new trails?


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Couple seasons. I love the 4 wheeling and hiking and could care less about the riding. Whole Enchilada would be worth it. I just think the riding in PC is better, more to offer. Don't take it personal, just my opinion. I think Moab is dope though.


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

Vernal, UT would be my pick. The BLM is on board to build a bunch more bike only trails. A while back there was a mag article saying it's the next Moab.


----------



## CanyonDad (Dec 6, 2011)

Love Vernal. Rode it a couple of years ago; great riding now but massive potential with all the BLM land there. They have a really active local group that works hard for the trails.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

tcwashers said:


> Vernal, UT would be my pick. The BLM is on board to build a bunch more bike only trails. A while back there was a mag article saying it's the next Moab.


Sadly never rode Vernal when I lived there but one of the shop owners there, Troy I think his name is has really been getting after it the past several years from what I hear.


----------



## sidehiller1 (May 9, 2011)

Salmon, Idaho. Definately under-rated and under ridden. Tons of trails on public land. A sample. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

sidehiller1 said:


> Salmon, Idaho. Definately under-rated and under ridden. Tons of trails on public land. A sample. :thumbsup:


I can see a LOT of places in ID being badass...was just out there in October for my honeymoon. DEFINITELY going back.


----------



## fredbill222 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll second Montrose/Ridgway. And for the photogenic suckerpunch:










Wilson Creek Summit near Dallas Divide Trail, Ridgway.


----------



## John Horscroft (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi there. New to the forum and looking for some advice on a good destination for a couple of Brits on there first trip to the States. Going to be a once in a lifetime job so thought this thread was a good place to start! Looking for somewhere that has a good mix of XC and All Mountain and where there's good uplift available - don't want to go on holiday and spend all my time pedalling! I ride a Yeti 575, like it steep but also get a kick out of swoopy singletrack. My missus rides a Safire, and is less keen on the steep stuff, particularly if it's exposed, but she loves singletrack. What do you reckon folks? The only suggestion I keep getting over here is Whistler, Whistler and Whistler but I keep seeing awesome videos of stuff in the USA and I'm keen to sample some of that!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Las Vegas, as a base camp rocks!
International airport, Cheap hotels, blah blah blah. You can do shuttles at world famous bootleg cyn, you can ride BD/Cottonwood for buff singletrack, cowboy is all mountain, BBT is tech xc, plus many more. We also are only a two hour car ride from ST. George, Ut where there is zen, barrels, lil creek, world famous "gooseberry mesa" and lots more.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd suggest Utah. Plenty of riding in the mountains around Salt Lake, Moab and St George with world class Gooseberry Mesa nearby, the most fun trail I've ever ridden. Utah is very conservative and if that turns you off much more liberal Colorado is next to it with many good areas. I'm planning to hit Cortez, Durango and Pagosa Springs next summer as the elevations will allow me to ride and any temprature I choose.
If however you wish to travel in winter, come here to Arizona for the mild weather and stellar trail networks here in Tucson, Phoenix, Sedona and Prescott.
The west has some of the most amazing national parks on earth. Missing Yellowstone, Zion, Bryce and the Grand Canyon would leave you needing to return. While you can't ride in the parks just outside of the park on the north rim of the Grand Canyon is the beautiful Rainbow Rim Trail and just west of Bryce is fun Thunder Mountain Trail. One suggestion I'd make that few know is hit Bryce and then head north on Skyline Drive in Utah towards Yellowstone. Much of the road is above 10,000' so take your time getting used to the altitude. Several trails at it's northern end by Utahs tallest mountains, the Uintahs.


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

abegold said:


> Cortez, Colorado. Sand Canyon is amazing, Phils World a blast and that's all I've tried.
> The local MTB map has 45 rides.
> St George, UT has trails in all directions, autumn/winter/spring destination. Like the trails better than Moab, but very conservative town.


+2...Sand Canyon. Great riding among Anasazi cliff dwellings=absolutely amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Horscroft (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. However, you're too damn enthusiastic!! Too many choices there for a simple fella like me! Can we narrow it down a little? Which of those places has the best and easiest uplift (bearing in mind it's just me and the missus). Also, we've only got a couple of weeks so would prefer not to move around too much so maybe just two main bases. I know, I know, I need to come for longer!


----------



## John Horscroft (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Flat Pedals. Can't reply to your PM direct as I haven't posted enough times yet! Thanks for your suggestions. If it helps to narrow things down a bit, we're planning to come in september as first choice if not may/june. Only coming for two weeks so a compact area would be great too to keep down the travelling. Plenty of tech/rocky stuff at home so looking for some nice smooth swoopy singletrack - it's a holiday after all! 

cheers
John & Pat


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

John Horscroft said:


> Hi there. New to the forum and looking for some advice on a good destination for a couple of Brits on there first trip to the States. Going to be a once in a lifetime job so thought this thread was a good place to start! Looking for somewhere that has a good mix of XC and All Mountain and where there's good uplift available - don't want to go on holiday and spend all my time pedalling! I ride a Yeti 575, like it steep but also get a kick out of swoopy singletrack. My missus rides a Safire, and is less keen on the steep stuff, particularly if it's exposed, but she loves singletrack. What do you reckon folks? The only suggestion I keep getting over here is Whistler, Whistler and Whistler but I keep seeing awesome videos of stuff in the USA and I'm keen to sample some of that!


If you have to pick one place, It should be Moab.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

wookie said:


> If you have to pick one place, It should be Moab.


A couple place you could consider: Mammoth, CA has the lifts you wish for and lots of cross country riding thru trees below the slope. Very close to beautiful Yosemite National Park.
Telluride has FREE lift assistance in summer in a beautiful mountain town in a narrow valley. See Forever is a ski and MTB trail that has views all the way to Maob, about 120 miles west. The tallest waterfall in Colorado is at the end of the valley Telluride is in, site of the world's first hydro-electric power plant built by Nikola Tesla. Telluride has festivals much of the summer, the bluegrass being the busiest time around the summer solstice.
Crested Butte has a fat tire festival the following week, many great and beautiful trails there but I don't know if the ski mountain caters to bikes.


----------



## VisitRapidCity.com (Jan 10, 2012)

MartinS said:


> There are still a lot of "undiscovered" towns in BC, Fernie for example is way different than most of the BC hotspots in that it is more 'all mountain' than freeride. Revelstoke and Merritt are also developing a lot of trail systems that are atypical to what is currently seen in all the mags. Our provincial gov't actually pays out grants to towns to build MTB trails!
> One of the best things here is that in many of the towns you don't need a car to hit all the trails, here you can leave the car at the campsite or the hotel and get on your bike and ride to one of the many trails - unlike places like Moab and Fruita...
> 
> Outside North America what is going on in Scotland looks pretty amazing too!


I couldn't agree more the Black Hills and Rapid City are excellent biking destinations.


----------



## VisitRapidCity.com (Jan 10, 2012)

*Rapid City is the perfect biking destination!*



Team Fubar Rider said:


> Not necessarily a _town_ but an area, the Black Hills of South Dakota. Has some of the finest riding in the country.
> 
> Rapid City has a *lot* of great things going on, with M-Hill/Cowboy Hill/Hansen-Larsen park and the IMBA trails being put in there, the Black Hills Fat Tire Festival, and a lot of great stuff on the edge of town. There is a lot of great riding around Sturgis (yes, that one) with the 100+ mile Centennial Trail having it's start there. A lot of great riding around Spearfish where the Dakota Five-O takes place. And I would be remiss if I didn't mention the Mickelson Trail, which is a rail-trail, but one of the preeminent ones in the country. Add some beautiful road riding in for good measure and you've got a GREAT place to ride.
> 
> Wait...maybe I've said too much. Forget everything I've said...


I couldn't agree more Team Fubar Rider! Rapid City and the Black Hills offer exceptional biking trails for all levels. There are numerous trails within city limits and unsurpassed trails all throughout the Black Hills. We have created an excellent video that highlights Mountain Biking in Rapid City, South Daktoa. Let me know what you think, just go to youtube and search VisitRapidCity!


----------



## gnar602 (Jan 3, 2008)

New England is very under rated for mountain biking. Metro Boston alone has 10 epic riding spots I can name off the top of my head within 30 minutes of the city that feature log rides, 30-40 foot rollers, doubles, tables, drops up to 20', relentless single track, skinnies, step-ups, step-downs and just about any other type of feature I've imagined.

Drive a little bit further, 1-2 hours, and you've now got Highland MTB park, arguably one of the top parks in country, dedicated to bikes only. If you can conquer everything Highland has to offer you're one of the top riders out there. 

Within 4-5 hours you've got White Face, Diablo, Mt. Saint Anne, Bromont, Kingdom Trails, Sugarbush, and Sunday River who are all growing their DH mountain bike parks these days.

CT, NH and ME also offer some of the best technical trail riding in the country. Head to the White Mountains or Green Mountains in Northern New England if you want to climb 1000's of feet and rip down the descent.

I'm still fairly new to the area and I've only explored 25-30 riding areas out of the 100's that long time locals have told me that I 'have to' check out. I can say this area doesn't disappoint but I'm surprised how little it's mentioned nationally. Are you going to be riding anything at 10,000 + feet here? No, but I can say that trail access is very open compared to what I've seen happen in places like California and the trails don't disappoint.


----------



## jodebane (Mar 12, 2010)

Gnar 602, I completely agree! Boston is a great place to live for mountain bikers. We in Massachusetts and the rest of New England are very fortunate to have some of the most underrated but best trail systems around. I also am very thankful that we aren't constantly fighting battles over trail access like in California, and that trail users can get along in most places. The only place around that I've seen has major trail access conflicts is the Middlesex Fells. Everywhere else is a lot more accepting of mountain bikers. Vermont is great too. There's also some great trail systems in North Conway, NH as well as Southern NH and southern Maine. And if you want good downhills, western and central Mass have a surprising amount to offer, with trails in places like the Holyoke Range and Pittsfield State Forest.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fort Bragg California*

Just waiting to bring you back to your childhood like mtn bike riding experiences,all new and no crowds. The ocean,redwoods and miles and miles of single track. Never to hot to ride all day and world class everything including Mendo Hospitality!:eekster:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*May 12?*



nugjug said:


> The ocean,redwoods and miles and miles of single track. Never to hot to ride all day and world class everything including Mendo Hospitality!:eekster:


Check your PM. We still on for May 12? People should check these photos.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

klay said:


> That BC stuff sounds great, I'd like to check out Helena, MT also and I might be a little more likely to make it up that way. I think Prescott might be interesting also being that an AZ winter trip every year is getting to be a must.
> 
> I think Las Vegas, Gallup and the Black Hills as good as they are it might be a little hard to call them under rated??? It seems those places get some good press (and word of mouth) from time to time.
> 
> ...


lawrence river trails are pretty kick butt, like riding a roller coaster on a bike. I haven't ridden Clinton yet but plan to get my butt out there this year.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

*Quincy/Graeagle CA*

There was one reference to Sierraville, California, AKA Downieville All Mountain World Championships. Well Quincy/Graeagle is North and a bit East of Sierraville.

The "problem" with Quincy is there's too much open forest service trail and very little of it in an easy to digest guide. Forest managers up there have a strong and fair multi-use policy as compared to forests around more southern and let's be honest much busier California forests. Good food in Quincy too.

I could spend a month up there and not do the same trail twice. In comparison to the Sierraville area, there are much higher peaks and somewhat less steep stuff.

Quincy/Graeagle is easiest to get to via the turnoff at Truckee, CA. Watch the speed limit signs. Local law enforcement does a great business busting speeders who didn't pay attention to the changing speed limit signs when you drive through the little towns. I know this from experience!


----------



## bpressnall (Aug 25, 2006)

I know a spot that is way underrated, but unfortunately I'm not saying where it is. It's never been mentioned in a bike mag, has no guidebooks or trail maps published, and very little info on the net. It has enough singletrack to keep you occupied for weeks. Huge slickrock riding areas, super challenging, rocky, but rideable trails. Lots of cruiser intermediate trails. Vertical drops up to 6500'. Great summer weather. And almost no one on the trails. And no, I didn't make that up.


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

Such a tease, BP!


----------



## onespeedpaul (Apr 13, 2006)

northern Alabama! Coldwater, Oak Mountain, Cheaha all have great riding within about an hour of each other!! pretty similar riding to north Georgia, but alot more accessible to those of us way down on the third coast...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Good gosh man, do you people not travel or what? If you're going to take a vacation, take one someplace different, someplace with some good MTBing, but also some beautiful beaches, great rum, relaxed atmosphere = Barbados. Hit up knarly tech trails inland or ride on trails that run right along the coast next to the beautiful beaches, then head for a dip in the warm Caribbean or Atlantic ocean with a cold beer or rum & ***


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Bend, OR for sure.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

LyNx said:


> Good gosh man, do you people not travel or what? If you're going to take a vacation, take one someplace different, someplace with some good MTBing, but also some beautiful beaches, great rum, relaxed atmosphere = Barbados. Hit up knarly tech trails inland or ride on trails that run right along the coast next to the beautiful beaches, then head for a dip in the warm Caribbean or Atlantic ocean with a cold beer or rum & ***


I'm taking my AM bike to Iceland in three weeks, but for a "local" destination I'd choose Kernville, CA. Singletrack, shuttled downhills with tons of elevation loss, a spring race, a fall mtb festival, deadly heat and a deadly river. It's perfect.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Aruba. Could only bring a small folding bike with 16in. wheels. But if I had a decent mountain bike or at least more aggressive tires; I could probably have gone to more remote and scenic places.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

klay said:


> That BC stuff sounds great, I'd like to check out Helena, MT also and I might be a little more likely to make it up that way.


Helena was just designated a Bronze IMBA Ride Center. Some of the projects we have in the works will probably push us over to Silver on the next evaluation. For folks traveling between BC/AB and the SW US, it's a pretty good spot to spend a day or two.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

If you had to choose between Moab or Northern California for a 4 day spring MTB trip, which would you prefer?


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

If you like rocky, technical riding central PA is incredible! Check out Michaux State Forest, Rothrock State Forest and Rattling Creek in Lykens. Dig it.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

How about Ketchum/Sun Valley ID? We were there in August 2013 and also in 2003 and loved it both times. Only got to hit a few trails but loved the area.


----------



## iceboxsteve (Feb 22, 2012)

I like this. But honestly my philosophy is great riding is to be found pretty much anywhere. I've traveled a bit over my short life and often looked for riding where ever I was headed. I'll pop off some places I loved (truthfully I love it all as long as I'm on a bike):

-White Mountains, AZ
-Midcoast Maine
-Oneonta, NY
-Central NH
-Laramie, WY
-Cape Cod
-State College, PA
-And my secret corner of CT


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

I have to echo what was said above about MA... there is some absurdly awesome riding in this state. I can go 30 minutes north, east, south, or west and be at a SWEET trail system. I've ridden out in Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, and my favorite trails are still in MA.


----------

